# ASAT Dipping Is here



## Ryan B (May 28, 2003)

Do you have any Sample Pics.I am Interested to see the size of the pattern.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I just got word today from my supplier that it was in so I have not dipped anything in it yet but I was told it was reduced size so that it would work better on items like bows and guns I do have a pic of the pattern on my website under film patterns Royalty Camo on page 2 . Eaglecustomgraphics.com


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Looks like the rates are very reasonable. I would really like to see a sample bow. I love asat and think it would be a great pattern on a bow.

How durable are these finishes?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I will post pic as soon as I get a bow in to be dipped everyone wants to see it on a bow but no one has sent me one to do yet . Wife says I need to quit doing my own stuff as it dont pay the bills but it sure is fun. LOL


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t- interested


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Q2DEATH said:


> Looks like the rates are very reasonable. I would really like to see a sample bow. I love asat and think it would be a great pattern on a bow.
> 
> How durable are these finishes?


Got to joking around and left out the most important part . The finish is very durable I use the same process as they use on the bows from the factory only mine are done one at a time not mass runs. Gloss,Matte, and Dura coat topcoat finish applied to all parts Dura Coat (very similar to InVelvet from bowtech)


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Can ASAT be done in a black and white or a greytone finish?


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

The pattern is black and brown but the tan in the pattern is the base so it can be done in any color .


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

those skulls look sweet on you r web page
that predator looks good also


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

KILL EM ALL said:


> those skulls look sweet on you r web page
> that predator looks good also




Thanks

and update I have a customer with a bow on the way to the shop to be dipped in ASAT I will post pics when completed.


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Eagle Custom said:


> Thanks
> 
> and update I have a customer with a bow on the way to the shop to be dipped in ASAT I will post pics when completed.


Anxious to see it!!!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I will post pics when bow is completed for all to see.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Got the bow in and am working on it now will post pics when completed.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## adventuregeorge (Mar 7, 2007)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Asat*

Looking forward to seeing the ASAT bow. Thinking hard about this one. I love ASAT and don't plan on changing my bow anytime soon.


----------



## WVH20 (Mar 30, 2004)

I used to have an old GOLDEN EAGLE bow that was ASAT camo and it looked great!


----------



## ftlotg15 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Where is it?*

Where is this ASAT bow....I'm anxious


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

there is a Elite GTO in ASAT on the thread "john's customs" in the manufacturing forum


----------



## 260972 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry for all of the silly questions...Do you dissemble the bows and reassemble them, or does the customer? 

I assume it voids most bow warranty stipulations or no? 

Is there any kind of guarantee from you that the finish wont peel? I

s it the same dipping kit found on ASAT's Webpage for the do it yourselfer? 

How does the durafinish hold up compared to the bow tech invelvet? 

Do limb bolt and other threads ever get filled up and then stripped from the process of your dipping?

How long is the bow down...what is the turnaround time?

Do you think Darton would send you the parts (riser, limb cups, quad limbs, hard plastic side plate grips) on a new 3800 for you to send back to them to assembly and sell on a custom order somehow?


Sorry for all of the questions - Really impressive work you have on your webpage, keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Got a pic. yet. [ Later


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Website is expired from your host. Can't access the site


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

t t t
What he said. [ Later


----------



## waylonb19 (Aug 17, 2005)

I think he went out of business


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

waylonb19 said:


> I think he went out of business



Hello All
Thanks for the heads up.[ Later


----------

